# Anyone know what this could be? - scratching and black spots



## Pushkabounce (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi guys, it's been a while since I posted but I know to come here when I have any questions. 

The kittens have been scratching around their necks so I did a flea treatment (fipronil) and sprayed their beds and scratching posts. They are still scratching today so I thought I ought to go on a flea hunt. Couldn't find anything. Not even any flea dirt.

What I did find though was strange. Only Wilson has it and only on his underside. He has black spots around his nipples and up the length of his underside. It looks almost like feline acne does in the colour and the way it sits on the skin. If kind of scratches off and when I was combing him some came off with his hair.

No hair loss, doesn't appear to be sore or dry anywhere. Does not seem to bother him.

Any ideas?


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

ok, I'm NOT trying to be an alarmist or anything but it certainly looks like it's time for a vet visit.

Just looking at the picture, my uneducated guess is something like mites.

Hopefully someone who may have had experience with mites can offer an opinion


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

It kind of does look like acne or flea dirt, but I've never heard of it/seen acne around the nipples like that. If you rub the area gently with a damp paper towel, does it turn reddish-brown (flea dirt normally turns reddish because of the blood)? I'd go to the vet too to have them looked at to be on the safe side.


----------



## Pushkabounce (Nov 6, 2012)

It doesn't come up red. I checked that as soon as I saw it. It looks a little like flea in the picture but it's not the same in real life. No signs of fleas. I wondering if the scratching of the neck was because of a new collar brand I tried?

I thought about mites but there's no flaky skin and it doesn't appear to be itchy or bugging him at all. They all literally had their annual check up 4 days ago and she said they all looked great. So annoying that I didn't spot it earlier. 

We are going to wait a week and see if it changes etc. If it worsens then back to the vet I go.

I don't know if anyone would remember but he had a similar thing between his toes a while back. That all cleared up by itself. I wonder if he has over oily pores or something. Is that possible?


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Ah, I remember the toes thing! 

Oily pores. Well? I guess it's possible, why not?

But ya know, I'm just a cat owner and I've not had anything like that with my cats so I'm just guessing. Wish I could be more helpful <sighs>


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh, yeah I remember the toes. It does look like acne too (blackheads basically). Acne can be brought on by stress, an allergic reaction (often the case with chin acne and plastic bowls), or oily skin, etc. Scout gets chin acne seasonally. It's really weird - I haven't changed his food or anything, but he gets it just before winter and just before summer. I always keep the PhytoVet cleaning pads on hand (prescribed by a vet) and they usually clear it up within a couple of weeks. 

I hate it when I take mine to the vet and then see something crop up a week later! I sometimes think they do it on purpose for attention.


----------



## Pushkabounce (Nov 6, 2012)

Some of you may remember by battle with feline acne! I'm still not over the stress haha. Touch wood.. not had any for nearly 6 months now 

I'm keeping a close eye on Wilson's belly, nothing is changing at the moment so I think I will hold off from the vets for another week or so.

Thanks for your replies!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

i would just go if you dont know what it is....i mean why wait?


----------



## Pushkabounce (Nov 6, 2012)

For lots of reasons..
It does not seem to be bothering him, there is no hair loss or dry skin, it doesn't appear to be spreading, I took him in for the similar thing between his toes, was charged £35 to be told by the vet that she wasn't sure and to try washing it and then it cleared up by itself with no treatment..


----------

